# I want a monopod, but I'm so cheap that Scrooge says to loosen the purse strings



## jdramirez (Aug 25, 2014)

I have had two... the same one actually, but I think I lost the first one... the reason I think I lost the first one is because my house is a Mess with a capital M. It very well could just be hiding under that pile of dead cats. :/

It was a Dolica Monpodhttp://www.amazon.com/Dolica-WT-1003-67-Inch-Lightweight-Monopod/dp/B000VZS2EU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1408930250&sr=8-1&keywords=dolica+monopod and it served a dual purpose... monopod for me and a walking stick for my daughter. I'll admit... it was light enough in weight... I could convert it to put a ball head on it (though i didn't like the stability), it was strong enough that it could hold my camera gear and my daughter's weight... and it was less than $20... so perfect for me.

I primarily used it to pan side to side for my daughter's basketball games... so it worked just fine. The only complaint I had about it is that the rubber grip would slide down and I would have to move it back up. Small complaint... meh.

I came into a bit of free money for buying and selling some gear in less than week. So I thought I would go ahead and replace the Dolica that I sold for $10.

So here's my wishlist for the new monopod. I want something sturdy, well built (preferably with the flip latches), compatible with both heads and bodies (so both types of screws), and this is the sticking point... I want the three feet @ the bottom so it will stand without me holding onto it... and they should be retractable. 

I saw someone else's post... I'm 69" tall, and the heaviest load I would put on is the 5d mkiii and the 70-200mm f/2.8 (at present).

I kinda like this... http://www.adorama.com/SIBSRP204S.htmlbecause of the panning grip and the claw feet... but it doesn't have a head... and I would like a bonus head if I'm spending that much money... it also doesn't have the flip lock... 

and I like this http://www.adorama.com/BEA48FBS4.html... flip lock, claw feet, and it does have a head... but that big panning grip is annoying... so I would probably not use the head that often. 

and I guess this is my 3rd option, http://www.adorama.com/BG682B234RC.html but the stick feet look like they wouldn't be ideal to use and the head isn't a ball head... so maybe it will take some getting used to, but it does have the flip locks... 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/434422-REG/Manfrotto_560B_1_560B_1_Fluid_Video_Monopod.html And then there is this one... which has a fluid base for easy panning that is adjustable... and the flip locks... and while it isn't a ball head... it does have a head that's a bonus... and it has the feet I like... but that sansui... it appeals...

So I'm thinking my best best is to get the monopod I like and just buy a separate ball head that I'm fond of... but that's more money and suddenly my bonus free cash is spent and now I'm spending money that I don't want to spend... So I would greatly appreciate if yall can point me in a direction on a monopod yall like and head... ideally in one purchase which would reduce the cost... huff.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 25, 2014)

Are you sure you want a monopod with feet? To me they seem like the worst of two worlds - too bulky for a monopod and too unstable for a tripod. Monopods don't need the super stability of a tripod. I have one of the inexpensive Manfrottos and it works fine.

I would also recommend a tilt-pan head like the Manfrotto 56 3D junior head. 

The way I use my monopod is to stabilize the camera and then just tilt the whole thing it up or down to track the subject. Keep IS on and together they work fine. I don't care that the head is rigid since I don't use it for anything but a support for the camera. I like the tilt shift heads because I can shoot vertically as we'll.


----------



## Skatol (Aug 25, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I kinda like this... http://www.adorama.com/SIBSRP204S.htmlbecause of the panning grip and the claw feet... but it doesn't have a head... and I would like a bonus head if I'm spending that much money... it also doesn't have the flip lock...


I recently purchased this one from a local dealer. They had it priced wrong, same price as the non-footed version.
I absolutely love it. The panning handle has been more useful than expected. The feet are very sturdy, much more so than the Manfrotto(http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/434422-REG/Manfrotto_560B_1_560B_1_Fluid_Video_Monopod.html) this replaced and are easily replaceable unlike the Manfrotto. The main draw back is the twist lock. The top one sticks a little. Not a big deal as I usually set this one and adjust the other two as necessary. I pair it with this ball head: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843323-REG/Vanguard_BBH_300_BBH_300_Ballhead.html.
It easily supports my gripped 5DIII and 300 2.8.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Aug 25, 2014)

Sorry.. I didn't quite get why you didn't like the 560B.
I tried it and liked it a lot- if I ever upgrade my monopod that's what I'll get.
And I tried both swivel and ball heads on a monopod- a swivel head is much easier to control.


----------



## Skatol (Aug 25, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Are you sure you want a monopod with feet? To me they seem like the worst of two worlds - too bulky for a monopod and too unstable for a tripod. Monopods don't need the super stability of a tripod. I have one of the inexpensive Manfrottos and it works fine.
> 
> I would also recommend a tilt-pan head like the Manfrotto 56 3D junior head.
> 
> The way I use my monopod is to stabilize the camera and then just tilt the whole thing it up or down to track the subject. Keep IS on and together they work fine. I don't care that the head is rigid since I don't use it for anything but a support for the camera. I like the tilt shift heads because I can shoot vertically as we'll.


Understand your points. For my style, primarily small birds, butterflies, etc, the swiveling foot coupled with a ball head allows me to maneuver without having to pick up the whole rig and still provides excellent stability.


----------



## Skatol (Aug 25, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Sorry.. I didn't quite get why you didn't like the 560B.
> I tried it and liked it a lot- if I ever upgrade my monopod that's what I'll get.
> And I tried both swivel and ball heads on a monopod- a swivel head is much easier to control.


It's not that I didn't like it. I had the original version when it first came out. One of the feet broke, I put too much stress on it, after about two years of use. I would have had to replace the entire foot assembly which cost nearly as much as a new monopod. The swivel head that came with it was fine but not Arca-Swiss compatible.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 25, 2014)

I watched some youtube videos last night... and I think the manfrotto and the sirui are definitely the leaders in the club house. I have to shower now... but I'll go into further detail later.


----------



## surapon (Aug 25, 2014)

Dear Friend Mr. jdramirez
My best Monopod ( for 8-9 years ) = Manfrotto 681 B = $ 75 US Dollars ---But You need to buy the Head , as best as your money can buy. Yes, This Monopod can carry the dead load = 26.4 Pounds, Yes I use with my 600 mm Lens too. NO, You do not need Flimzy Feet= Useless and add more weight to the Monopods---And Cost more too = Manfrotto 682B = $ 110 US Dollars
Enjoy
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-681B-Professional-Aluminum-Monopod/dp/B0000WKYU4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1408974293&sr=8-1&keywords=monopod+681b


PS. Cheap Monopods are not good in the long run, We need to know the Most Weight of our camera and the Biggest Lens that we have, to know the Monopods Type that can carry the Dead Weight.---BUY THE GREAT ONE = FOREVER.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 25, 2014)

My problem with the manfrotto is the screw.. I don't like that small hollow attachment to get the screw size right for the ball head. I have lost one of those before and I'm sure it would happen again. 

I really appreciate the response, but I think the seusei is the leader in the clubhouse.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 25, 2014)

I have never been a fan of the "chicken foot" type of monopod. I have several Manfrotto monopods and have not had one let me down once.

Shooting with a monopod does take some change in technique. I learned that the hard way :-[

(I seem to learn most things about photography the "hard" way) ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 25, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> My problem with the manfrotto is the screw.. I don't like that small hollow attachment to get the screw size right for the ball head. I have lost one of those before and I'm sure it would happen again.
> 
> I really appreciate the response, but I think the seusei is the leader in the clubhouse.


I have the same monopod as Surapon and it's bulletproof as well. The secret to the issue you describe is a couple of drops of Loctite - either color depending on your desire for permanent or semi-permanent. As for the head, here's what I use and my apologies for the self-reference:



mackguyver said:


> If you're shooting smaller lenses (i.e. the 300 2.8 and smaller), you can use what RRS used to call the Monopod Solution using a Manfrotto tilt head and one of their clamps. It's what I use and I love it - you can't beat it for the price. You can download a PDF here:
> http://w9if.net/iweb/photohints/cameramonopod/MonopodSolution.pdf.
> 
> They still recommend it (http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.I/id.55/.f):
> ...


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 25, 2014)

The last five times I've used my tripod...

At home, at home, at home, at home, at home.

The last time I used the troops outside was when I was doing some mediocre astrophotography in a corn field.

I did take it to a softball tournament, but it stayed in the car.

I think I'm more likely to take a monopod (with feet) to places and More likely to use it... though I'm not certain...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 25, 2014)

I purchased a redged monopod after looking at all of them. I'm monopod poor, its my 3rd one, and the only one I use. I use it with my 5D MK III. It does not have flip locks, it does not need them, since just barely tightening the rotating locks is enough. With one hand, I can open it, its really the nicest low cost one I have, Yes, I have a Manfrotto with Flip locks, Its a old battleship model, it will rake anything, but its also heavy.

I paid $75 for it. Amazon no longer carries it, I guess they are slow sellers? Redged is not a household name in the USA.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ASAPIU/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have 2 mono pods and find them both to be excellent for their designed purposes. The small one is a Gitzo GM2541, rather pricey but very strong and ridiculously light - also I don't think it will ever need replacing. The other is a Sirui P424. Not quite as well made as the Gitzo but more reasonably priced, pretty light and holds anything - this is what I use for my Canon 800mm. 
I am not a fan of heads on mono pods but where I need significant vertical movement I use the Sirui L10 head which is pretty good with lenses up to a 300 F2.8 + a pro body. 
If the Gitzo is too expensive then have a look at the Sirui P324 (my P424 is simply more than you need) as it is a fine robust mono pod that is reasonably light and not silly money.
You may notice that neither of my mono pods have flip locks (neither do my tripods) there is a reason for that - I have used flip locks in the past and do not consider them suitable/trustworthy for tripods and mono pods. Both the Gitzo and Sirui twist locks are far superior and much easier to use, as well as being MUCH more secure.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 26, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> I have 2 mono pods and find them both to be excellent for their designed purposes. The small one is a Gitzo GM2541, rather pricey but very strong and ridiculously light - also I don't think it will ever need replacing. The other is a Sirui P424. Not quite as well made as the Gitzo but more reasonably priced, pretty light and holds anything - this is what I use for my Canon 800mm.
> I am not a fan of heads on mono pods but where I need significant vertical movement I use the Sirui L10 head which is pretty good with lenses up to a 300 F2.8 + a pro body.
> If the Gitzo is too expensive then have a look at the Sirui P324 (my P424 is simply more than you need) as it is a fine robust mono pod that is reasonably light and not silly money.
> You may notice that neither of my mono pods have flip locks (neither do my tripods) there is a reason for that - I have used flip locks in the past and do not consider them suitable/trustworthy for tripods and mono pods. Both the Gitzo and Sirui twist locks are far superior and much easier to use, as well as being MUCH more secure.



Between the p324 and the p 424, there is only a $30 price difference... If that's the case, I'd get the latter. Having said that... I'm an aluminum kind of guy. Carbon fiber is nice... it is lighter, but not at twice the cost.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 26, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I have had two... the same one actually, but I think I lost the first one... the reason I think I lost the first one is because my house is a Mess with a capital M. It very well could just be hiding under that pile of dead cats. :/



Maybe I'm doing it wrong, but I don't kill the cats after taking their pictures.


----------



## pwp (Aug 26, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> I have used flip locks in the past and do not consider them suitable/trustworthy for tripods and mono pods. Both the Gitzo and Sirui twist locks are far superior and much easier to use, as well as being MUCH more secure.


As a complete inverse to your experience I have used twist locks in the past and find them slower and less trustworthy. I have used flip locks now for 15 years and wouldn't consider going back to twisties. Too slow when the pressure is on. What exactly is it that you find makes twist-locks MUCH more secure?

I've had twisties "sink" but never had a flip-lock sink under weight. Another advantage of a flip-lock is you have a visual confirm of the full-lock position. With a twistie, there is no visual cue. I've had legs on my twist-lock Gitzo tripod sag unexpectedly, but never my big flip-lock Manfrotto 075B. I'm a flippin' fan!

-pw


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 26, 2014)

pwp said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > I have used flip locks in the past and do not consider them suitable/trustworthy for tripods and mono pods. Both the Gitzo and Sirui twist locks are far superior and much easier to use, as well as being MUCH more secure.
> ...



I've only had flip locks... and I've done stupid things like not flip it all the way back... but that's more me being stupid than twist v. flip.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 26, 2014)

I was comparing the carbon fiber to the aluminum... I'm spending an extra $80 to save 0.2 lbs of weight. F--- that. 

At least per Amazon... but yeah... .2 lbs.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 27, 2014)

Between the p324 and the p 424, there is only a $30 price difference... If that's the case, I'd get the latter. Having said that... I'm an aluminum kind of guy. Carbon fiber is nice... it is lighter, but not at twice the cost.
[/quote]

That's the great thing about the Sirui mono pods - they are cheap!
Seriously if you really want an alloy mono pod then get one but I guarantee you will be disappointed in the long run. 
I have a Manfrotto 679 alloy mono pod in virtually mint condition, simply because it is never used!
The P424 is a fine piece of kit but really not necessary for a 500 F4 or smaller, that is where the P324 is a better choice - but there is no harm in too much support!


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 27, 2014)

Y'all have a much different definition of cheap than I do. I think of cheap as my $20 dolica.


----------



## AG (Aug 27, 2014)

It sounds almost like you want something as cheap as this 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Portable-MONOPOD-Tripod-Unipod-Holder-for-Digital-Camera-DSLR-with-Carry-Bag-/370895847154?pt=AU_TripodsMonopods&hash=item565b1d7ef2&_uhb=1

But with the build quality and features of a more expensive brand/model.

Ive used cheap monopods and they work fine for short term use, as well as using expensive monopods. 
Sure the more expensive ones made shooting easier but it comes down to what you have on hand at the time and is the amount you are going to use it going to justify the cost over its lifetime.

Otherwise we can tell you what we recommend all we like, end of the day its your $$ and your decision.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 27, 2014)

AG said:


> It sounds almost like you want something as cheap as this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Portable-MONOPOD-Tripod-Unipod-Holder-for-Digital-Camera-DSLR-with-Carry-Bag-/370895847154?pt=AU_TripodsMonopods&hash=item565b1d7ef2&_uhb=1
> 
> ...



The Sirui is $10 less than the the Manfrotto 560b-1... So I don't think I'm cheaping out if you will. Though if you want to argue I'm spending the same amount of money one something that isn't as well made... I think that might be a reasonable argument... 

The manfrotto is off my list because of the screw and the attachment so you can put on a head. I just really REALLY don't like that. To me... that feels cheap. If they had a flip-able screw like I've seen on quite a few other high end tripods... I would probably go with the manfrotto...

And I realize I can get a carbon fiber monopod for less than I'm paying, though it wouldn't have the feet. Brand name and everything... but I really want the feet. The first time I saw that... I thought it was a little slice of genius. Maybe I'm wrong... but at least I'm not mortgaging the house on a risk.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 27, 2014)

distant.star said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I have had two... the same one actually, but I think I lost the first one... the reason I think I lost the first one is because my house is a Mess with a capital M. It very well could just be hiding under that pile of dead cats. :/
> ...



I have a cat allergy... so that might explain it. 

And I do appreciate ya'lls help... I'm sure I don't say it enough... but I do.


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 27, 2014)

I bought a used Manfrotto carbon fiber monopod on ebay for $75. Love it. Hefty, but not heavy. No head. I shoot my 400mm f2.8 from it and don't need a head.

One time I bought a $12 Vivitar monotpod at walmart. Figured i'd use it on my smaller gear. Head cracked and the screw got stuck in my camera. Took hours to remove.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 27, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> I bought a used Manfrotto carbon fiber monopod on ebay for $75. Love it. Hefty, but not heavy. No head. I shoot my 400mm f2.8 from it and don't need a head.
> 
> One time I bought a $12 Vivitar monotpod at walmart. Figured i'd use it on my smaller gear. cracked and the crew go stuck in my camera. took hours to remove.



I didn't think about eBay... I'll search soon.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 1, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a used Manfrotto carbon fiber monopod on ebay for $75. Love it. Hefty, but not heavy. No head. I shoot my 400mm f2.8 from it and don't need a head.
> ...



So I've been losing every auction... que sera sera... but there are very few Sunsui (or whatever) available... so I will probably wind up with a Manfrotto... so I guess that's a plus. I could have used it tonight... night shooting @ an amusement park, some long exposures... and an f/2.8 lens. bleh.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 2, 2014)

pwp said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > I have used flip locks in the past and do not consider them suitable/trustworthy for tripods and mono pods. Both the Gitzo and Sirui twist locks are far superior and much easier to use, as well as being MUCH more secure.
> ...



The Manfrotto 075B is indeed a pretty sturdy piece of kit though do remember to check the tension of the flip locks periodically! A couple of years ago during a Gear evening a colleagues 400 F2.8 + 1D3 required catching when two of the locks on his Manfrotto 075 started to slip - the twit hadn't tightened them for a while - so his fault.
As to Gitzo locks - I have an old Gitzo G1329 Mk2 (requires much more twisting force than my 3 newer ALR models), my Grand Nephew can and has tightened these leg locks sufficiently to support my 100 + Kilo weight, it's his 3rd birthday very soon! Was the Gitzo you tried faulty?


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 2, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > johnf3f said:
> ...


Yep, those flip locks on the Manfrotto are great until you forget to tighten them. I was shooting some sports last year when I thought my monopod was sinking in the mud - nope just loose locks. Luckily I had the wrench in my car.


----------



## Ruined (Sep 2, 2014)

Vanguard is nice and affordable.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 11, 2014)

I like to finish my stories I start....

I took a suggestion from one of y'all and bought one off of ebay. I got a Manfrotto 561BHDV-1 Monopod.

It has a fluid head, the fluid base and the feet and the flip locks... I paid a whopping 240 for it, but I had a video head for basically 90 bucks... So I'm feeling pretty good about it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 11, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> So I've been losing every auction... que sera sera... but there are very few Sunsui (or whatever) available... so I will probably wind up with a Manfrotto... so I guess that's a plus. I could have used it tonight... night shooting @ an amusement park, some long exposures... and an f/2.8 lens. bleh.



Check the values that they actually sell for by looking at completed auctions. Use that to set your bid price.

Then go to Auction sniper. It will place your bid about 5 seconds before the auction ends. This eliminates bidding wars and the urge to beat the other guy, which only runs up the price. either you win, or you don't, but no one else even knows you exist to place a bid, it just happens a few seconds before a auction closes.

I've done this for years, and when I set a reasonable bid price, I win a fair percentage and only lose when there is a bidding war going on.

You can set Auction sniper to bid on multiple auctions and stop when you win one.

I don't sell it, but I use it. They do charge a very small amount, but only if you win.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 11, 2014)

I've been looking for around two or there weeks and comparable ones sold for thirty-ish more. So I didn't get a great deal, but I got a good deal. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > So I've been losing every auction... que sera sera... but there are very few Sunsui (or whatever) available... so I will probably wind up with a Manfrotto... so I guess that's a plus. I could have used it tonight... night shooting @ an amusement park, some long exposures... and an f/2.8 lens. bleh.
> ...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 12, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Then go to Auction sniper.



And that is what sucks about Ebay these days.

I don't even bid any more. If it has a buy it now price and the price is reasonable to me, I buy it outright.

It used to be fun and effective to bid on Ebay, but these programs killed that.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 12, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Then go to Auction sniper.
> ...



It all depends on what you are willing to pay. People used to hang out in front of their computers doing the same thing.... So it isn't that divergent, though people are willing to pay for the convenience.


----------

